# AGA results and an impressive Tang Biotope!



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey the AGA results are up http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2008.cgi

Check out the 688G Tang Biotope! Very Impressive! http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2008.cgi?&op=showcase&category=1&vol=-1&id=53


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Very, very impressive.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

Checked out the site, pretty sweet tanks on there. Its amazing what some people did with 2 gallon tanks!! lol, they're better than all of mine put together!

And that tang biotope is sick, the tank is really deep.


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

Ya a lot of those tanks are insane.. put my tanks to shame but it gives us something to strive for!

Man I'd love a 688G tank! man oh man....


----------



## SLIGHTLY STOOPID (Dec 23, 2004)

The Tang tank is nice but it's just component placement. I guess you could call the process of buying BTN modules and arranging them together with real rocks an art form if you wanted to.

It does take a good eye to create a natural image no matter what you use.


----------



## SLIGHTLY STOOPID (Dec 23, 2004)

The Tang tank is nice but it's just component placement. I guess you could call the process of buying BTN modules and arranging them together with real rocks an art form if you wanted to.

It does take a good eye to create a natural image no matter what you use.


----------



## maddyfish (Jul 23, 2004)

I like the tang tank, but most of the water garden tanks look like a glass box full of grass to me.


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

The tanks from Jesper Taustrup's home page are pretty impressive also.
http://www.tanganyikagruppen.dk/Default.aspx?ID=9


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

wheres the Tang tank? link?


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

If the tank doesn't come up and you get a page showing how to veiw the pictures just choose one and it should come up for you.

http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2 ... l=-1&id=53


----------

